# Mbappè al Real Madrid. 50 mln di euro lo stipendio.



## admin (31 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.


----------



## Swaitak (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.


Sostenibilità levati


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Gennaio 2022)

Beati loro,mi sento inerme,svuotato.


----------



## Andris (31 Gennaio 2022)

e il principe lo tiene fino al 30 giugno, perchè ha il micropene asiatico ma duro !


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.



praticamente come quasi tutta la rosa del Milan


----------



## Dexter (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.


Saranno lordi probabilmente, in ogni caso andrà a guadagnare più del nostro 11 in campo messo insieme. La famosa sostenibilità del Real insomma


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.



Quindi il PSG perde Mbappè a zero e noi stiamo a rompere i c...ni a Paolino perchè perde 4 me.de di giocatori come Kessie, Romagnoli, Donnarumma e Chalanoglu che tutti assieme non fanno nemmeno il peso specifico del pisello di Kylian.........continuiamo così guardiamo la pagliuzza nel nostro occhio che in quello degli altri c'è una trave.
forza Milan sempre e comunque.


----------



## Milanlove (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.


Basta vendere un kuluseski e un betancour all'anno e mbappè ti costa zero ogni anno. Anzi ti avanza pure qualche soldino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e il principe lo tiene fino al 30 giugno, perchè ha il micropene asiatico ma duro !


Fuori rosa ? Tribuna ?


----------



## pazzomania (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.



Ormai prezzi folli.

Ma al Real costa quanto dare 150 milioni al PSG e 30 d' ingaggio a lui.

Comunque incredibile.

50 netti, ma di che parliamo? è il nostro monte ingaggi ideale totale  ( rido per non piangere)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Quindi il PSG perde Mbappè a zero e noi stiamo a rompere i c...ni a Paolino perchè perde 4 me.de di giocatori come Kessie, Romagnoli, Donnarumma e Chalanoglu che tutti assieme non fanno nemmeno il peso specifico del pisello di Kylian.........continuiamo così guardiamo la pagliuzza nel nostro occhio che in quello degli altri c'è una trave.
> forza Milan sempre e comunque.



Eh beh,il PSG......ti sei già risposto da solo.
Perdono Mbappè a 0€ ? Amen,ne spenderanno 400 per un nuovo acquisto,tanto il fp non esiste più.

Discorso diverso per noi che già siamo al livello *clochard* e in più ci permettiamo il lusso di perdere i nostri migliori giocatori tutti a 0€ ; poi ci ritroviamo a frugare nel bidone dell'immondizia per provare a tirare fuori un 16enne,ovviamente in prestito anche lui,prestito per un ragazzo della primavera.....

Ma come fate anche solo a pensare di fare un paragone del genere ?


----------



## kipstar (31 Gennaio 2022)

boh. 
che vuoi commentare ? si possono fare tanti discorsi.....ma poi ci sono questi fatti concreti e capisci che è inutile parlarne.


----------



## Manue (31 Gennaio 2022)

Mi sembra davvero una roba fuori dal mondo....


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Quindi il PSG perde Mbappè a zero e noi stiamo a rompere i c...ni a Paolino perchè perde 4 me.de di giocatori come Kessie, Romagnoli, Donnarumma e Chalanoglu che tutti assieme non fanno nemmeno il peso specifico del pisello di Kylian.........continuiamo così guardiamo la pagliuzza nel nostro occhio che in quello degli altri c'è una trave.
> forza Milan sempre e comunque.


Tu sei milanista quanto io segretario generale del’ONU


----------



## Butcher (31 Gennaio 2022)

Non vedo come possa continuare ad esistere un calcio equilibrato.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Quindi il PSG perde Mbappè a zero e noi stiamo a rompere i c...ni a Paolino perchè perde 4 me.de di giocatori come Kessie, Romagnoli, Donnarumma e Chalanoglu che tutti assieme non fanno nemmeno il peso specifico del pisello di Kylian.........continuiamo così guardiamo la pagliuzza nel nostro occhio che in quello degli altri c'è una trave.
> forza Milan sempre e comunque.


Infatti è il solito errore di Leotardo.

Però va beh, il PSG non ha problemi di soldi, lo sceicco potrebbe aver semplicemente detto "non lo vendiamo, piuttosto via a zero"

Ad ogni modo, situazioni imparagonabili.
Se c'è da spendere, loro lo fanno senza problemi.


----------



## Route66 (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.


Ma l'aiuto al loro governo per via del calcio in default l'hanno chiesto anche loro vero?
Chiedo per un amico


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh,il PSG......ti sei già risposto da solo.
> Perdono Mbappè a 0€ ? Amen,ne spenderanno 400 per un nuovo acquisto,tanto il fp non esiste più.
> 
> Discorso diverso per noi che già siamo al livello *clochard* e in più ci permettiamo il lusso di perdere i nostri migliori giocatori tutti a 0€ ; poi ci ritroviamo a frugare nel bidone dell'immondizia per provare a tirare fuori un 16enne,ovviamente in prestito anche lui,prestito per un ragazzo della primavera.....
> ...


Non ci perdere tempo piu' di tanto.


----------



## Giangy (31 Gennaio 2022)

Il PSG in ogni caso se perde Mbappe, prendono di sicuro, uno tra Haaland, Rashford o Adeyemi, avevo letto di questi nomi. In ogni caso vedo più distaccato Adeyemi, destinato in Bundesliga, come Bayern o Dortmund.


----------



## UDG (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Quindi il PSG perde Mbappè a zero e noi stiamo a rompere i c...ni a Paolino perchè perde 4 me.de di giocatori come Kessie, Romagnoli, Donnarumma e Chalanoglu che tutti assieme non fanno nemmeno il peso specifico del pisello di Kylian.........continuiamo così guardiamo la pagliuzza nel nostro occhio che in quello degli altri c'è una trave.
> forza Milan sempre e comunque.


A differenza nostra questi hanno soldi a palate e possono prendere chi vogliono e possono permettersi questo e altro


----------



## ILMAGO (31 Gennaio 2022)

Al lordo costa praticamente da solo come il 50% del nostro intero payroll (di 26 giocatori).


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Tu sei milanista quanto io segretario generale del’ONU


Tu non permetterti di dire una cosa del genere e portami rispetto, io che ho visto Milan Cavese 1-2.
Impara a stare al mondo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non ci perdere tempo piu' di tanto.



Devo ancora capire se trollano di brutto o sono proprio ciecati.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti è il solito errore di Leotardo.
> 
> Però va beh, il PSG non ha problemi di soldi, lo sceicco potrebbe aver semplicemente detto "non lo vendiamo, piuttosto via a zero"
> 
> ...


la questione è diversa, qui dentro si è sempre ironizzato sulla skiena drittaaa!!! e altre minkiate, si diceva che il dirigente bravo manda in tribuna i giocatori a scadenza, che solo noi perdiamo a zero e bla bla, quando la realtà dei fatti dice che i giocatori che se ne vanno a zero stanno ovuque e che in tribuna non li sbatte nessuno manco lotito il flagello dei giocatori


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti è il solito errore di Leotardo.
> 
> Però va beh, il PSG non ha problemi di soldi, lo sceicco potrebbe aver semplicemente detto "non lo vendiamo, piuttosto via a zero"
> 
> ...


La scusa 'non hanno problemi di soldi' è fuori moda, possibile che solo io conosco ricchi taccagni? Secondo me invece sono incaz..ti neri.


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ormai prezzi folli.
> 
> Ma al Real costa quanto dare 150 milioni al PSG e 30 d' ingaggio a lui.
> 
> ...


Se ne va a zero a Giugno.


----------



## Albijol (31 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> la questione è diversa, qui dentro si è sempre ironizzato sulla skien drittaaa!!! e altre minkiate, si diceva che il dirigente bravo manda i tribuna i giocatori a scadenza, che solo noi perdiamo a zero e bla bla, quando la realtà dei fatti dice che i giocatori che se ne vanno a zero stanno ovuque e che in tribuna non li sbatte nessuno manco lotito il flagello dei giocatori


Mbappe voleva andare al Real per una questione di blasone (il Real è il Real) mica per guadagnare mezzo milione in più come il Kebabbaro


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ormai prezzi folli.
> 
> Ma al Real costa quanto dare 150 milioni al PSG e 30 d' ingaggio a lui.
> 
> ...



faccio notare che ci stiamo sempre piu' avviciando al paradigma NBA, perche' li' e' proprio cosi che funziona. I giocatori vanno tutti a scadenza o al massimo vengono scambiati. Non ci sono costi di cartellino e le squadre, non dovendo spendere per i transfers, danno stipendi astronomici. Lebron James quadagna 40 milioni di dollari all'anno per dire.

Ora, come dai un reset a questo? Salary cap. Introducessero un salary cap a 5/6 milioni di euro e cambierebbero molte cose


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mbappe voleva andare al Real per una questione di blasone (il Real è il Real) mica per guadagnare mezzo milione in più come il Kebabbaro


si ma non c'entra niente la motivazione, se è per soldi o per ambizioni, sta moda dei giocatori che vanno via a zero ormai è realta consolidata, quindi è inutile scrivere mandiamo i giocatori a zero in tribuna perche manco lotito lo fa, luiz felipe avra gia firmato con qualcuno eppure gioca titolare nella difesa della lazio, strakosha idem eppure sta in porta. Lo sciecco sicuramente avre detto a mbappe questa è il contratto in bianco decidi tu lo stipendio, la questione è che se un giocatore decide di andare via a zero lo fara.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> la questione è diversa, qui dentro si è sempre ironizzato sulla skiena drittaaa!!! e altre minkiate, si diceva che il dirigente bravo manda in tribuna i giocatori a scadenza, che solo noi perdiamo a zero e bla bla, quando la realtà dei fatti dice che i giocatori che se ne vanno a zero stanno ovuque e che in tribuna non li sbatte nessuno manco lotito il flagello dei giocatori


Io non ironizzo mai su Maldini skienadritta, pero' capisco cosa vuoi dire.

Ad ogni modo, è un errore anche quello del PSG ( sempre che di errore si tratti, a differenza nostra non hanno problemi a spendere per i sostituti)

E comunque, due errori non fanno una cosa giusta.

Il PSG, ha gestito la cosa nel modo peggiore che poteva in senso assoluto


----------



## pazzomania (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> La scusa 'non hanno problemi di soldi' è fuori moda, possibile che solo io conosco ricchi taccagni? Secondo me invece sono incaz..ti neri.



E quindi?

Chi dice il contrario.

Come detto ad Oronzo, i nostri errori non è che si annullano perchè il PSG ha sbagliato al gestione del caso Mbappè.

Va beh che mal comune mezzo gaudio, ma non mi rende certo più felice.

E comunque, per chiudere, a noi è capitato 4 volte in 12 mesi, eh, non parliamo di errori saltuari.

Da noi sta diventando sistematico, speriamo il vento cambi e rinnovino domani Theo e Leao


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non ironizzo mai su Maldini skienadritta, pero' capisco cosa vuoi dire.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, è un errore anche quello del PSG ( sempre che di errore si tratti, a differenza nostra non hanno problemi a spendere per i sostituti)
> 
> ...


ovviamente non mi riferito a te personalmente con la questione skiena dritta, con te si puo parlare tranquillamente anche se si hanno vedute diverse. Io sto solo dicendo che guardando la realtà dei fatti credo sia arrivato il momento di dire che mandare il giocatore in scadenza in tribuna non lo fa nessuno, ripeto manco lotito, visto che luiz felipe e strakosha sono titolari e forse avranno gia firmato con qualche altro. Quindi o i dirigenti di tutte le squadre sono scemi o è sopraggiunta una nuova realtà e si sta andando verso una situazione in stile nba, dove i cartellini non si comprano e vendono


----------



## Giek (31 Gennaio 2022)

Il modello vincente è quello del Bayern. Non i clown tipo Real e PSG


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Quindi il PSG perde Mbappè a zero e noi stiamo a rompere i c...ni a Paolino perchè perde 4 me.de di giocatori come Kessie, Romagnoli, Donnarumma e Chalanoglu che tutti assieme non fanno nemmeno il peso specifico del pisello di Kylian.........continuiamo così guardiamo la pagliuzza nel nostro occhio che in quello degli altri c'è una trave.
> forza Milan sempre e comunque.


ecco bravo guarda la pagliuzza.
loro hanno fondi illimitati e lo fanno solo per dimostrare che ce l'hanno duro.
credi che abbiano i nostri problemi a spendere?
hanno rifiutato più di 100M lo scorso anno, se avessero voluto lo vendevano tranquillamente.


----------



## Hellscream (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Quindi il PSG perde Mbappè a zero e noi stiamo a rompere i c...ni a Paolino perchè perde 4 me.de di giocatori come Kessie, Romagnoli, Donnarumma e Chalanoglu che tutti assieme non fanno nemmeno il peso specifico del pisello di Kylian.........continuiamo così guardiamo la pagliuzza nel nostro occhio che in quello degli altri c'è una trave.
> forza Milan sempre e comunque.


Commento totalmente ridicolo e senza senso. Probabilmente anche troll


----------



## Alkampfer (31 Gennaio 2022)

ma non fanno prima a comprarsi gli arbitri ?


----------



## Walker (31 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> faccio notare che ci stiamo sempre piu' avviciando al paradigma NBA, perche' li' e' proprio cosi che funziona. I giocatori vanno tutti a scadenza o al massimo vengono scambiati. Non ci sono costi di cartellino e le squadre, non dovendo spendere per i transfers, danno stipendi astronomici. Lebron James quadagna 40 milioni di dollari all'anno per dire.
> 
> Ora, come dai un reset a questo? Salary cap. Introducessero un salary cap a 5/6 milioni di euro e cambierebbero molte cose


Personalmente sarei d'accordo sul salary cap, visto che parliamo di cifre ormai ampiamente oltre ogni senso, tuttavia se mai venisse posto un limite del genere penso che la SuperLega o qualcosa di simile partirebbero prima possibile, con travaso automatico di giocatori importanti tipo Mbappé, per esempio.
Ed al loro interno, ovviamente, nessun limite, come in NBA in pratica...


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E quindi?
> 
> Chi dice il contrario.
> 
> ...


Infatti ho parlato di 4 me.de di giocatori Kessie che dice torno e sistemo tutto, Donnarumma che bacia la maglia, Chala che continua a parlare di noi e per finire Romagnoli che sinceramente, se pretende un ingaggio alto, il suo rendimento è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
Mbappè, a differenza della nostra dirigenza che è stata 'fregata' dai suoi giocatori, nell'estate 2021 portava 150 milioni nelle casse del PSG e la loro dirigenza ha preferito provare a tenerlo.


----------



## Andris (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Quindi il PSG perde Mbappè a zero e noi stiamo a rompere i c...ni a Paolino perchè perde 4 me.de di giocatori come Kessie, Romagnoli, Donnarumma e Chalanoglu che tutti assieme non fanno nemmeno il peso specifico del pisello di Kylian.........continuiamo così guardiamo la pagliuzza nel nostro occhio che in quello degli altri c'è una trave.
> forza Milan sempre e comunque.


mi sembra parecchio diversa la situazione: il Milan ha subìto la decisione di giocatore e agenti, mentre il Psg ha deciso di andare a scadenza infatti è stato il club parigino a non volerlo vendere


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.


Ennesimo schiaffo alla sostenibilità di noi altri .


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Commento totalmente ridicolo e senza senso. Probabilmente anche troll


Senza senso, ridicolo e troll sarai tu.


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi sembra parecchio diversa la situazione: il Milan ha subìto la decisione di giocatore e agenti, mentre il Psg ha deciso di andare a scadenza infatti è stato il club parigino a non volerlo vendere


Secondo me ci hanno sperato e provato a trattenerlo ma senza successo, il buon Kylian ha capito che se vuoi entrare nell'olimpo del calcio da quel circo te ne devi andare.


----------



## Andris (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci hanno sperato e provato a trattenerlo ma senza successo, il buon Kylian ha capito che se vuoi entrare nell'olimpo del calcio da quel circo te ne devi andare.


ovvio che hanno provato a rinnovare in tutti i modi, forse ci proveranno ancora se non ha firmato ufficialmente, ma hanno avuto varie sessioni di mercato con offerte per venderlo e lui sarebbe andato via senza barricate quindi alla fine lo hanno messo in preventivo
noi invece non abbiamo mai avuto queste occasioni, niente offerte o volontà di andare via


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Gennaio 2022)

50 netti, 100 lordi. Praticamente la nostra intera squadra. Solo Messi con i bonus era arrivato a quelle cifre.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Infatti ho parlato di 4 me.de di giocatori Kessie che dice torno e sistemo tutto, Donnarumma che bacia la maglia, Chala che continua a parlare di noi e per finire Romagnoli che sinceramente, se pretende un ingaggio alto, il suo rendimento è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> *Mbappè, a differenza della nostra dirigenza che è stata 'fregata' dai suoi giocatori, nell'estate 2021 portava 150 milioni nelle casse del PSG e la loro dirigenza ha preferito provare a tenerlo.*



O non volevano passare da "parte debole" contro il Real Madrid ?

Magari pensavano davvero di poterlo trattenere,aumentando l'ingaggio e inserendo qualche catena di hotel nella proposta (come è stato fatto con Neymar),ma alla fine cederlo da svincolato a 0€ fa male,ma sempre meno male (per loro,che fanno vedere i petro-muscoli ad ogni sessione di calciomercato) rispetto al ricevere una "mancia" dal Real per un giocatore che a breve potrebbe diventare il n°1 al mondo.


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ovvio che hanno provato a rinnovare in tutti i modi, forse ci proveranno ancora se non ha firmato ufficialmente, ma hanno avuto varie sessioni di mercato con offerte per venderlo e lui sarebbe andato via senza barricate quindi alla fine lo hanno messo in preventivo
> noi invece non abbiamo mai avuto queste occasioni, niente offerte


Non è detto Donnarumma le offerte erano 'bloccate' perchè essendo giovanissimo l'agente ha fatto sapere a tutti che se ne sarebbe andato a zero, Kessie ci abbiamo provato ma faceva talmente schifo che nessuno lo voleva, ha giocato bene solo la scorsa stagione, stesso discorso per Chala e se non fosse successo il problema ad Eriksen forse ora sarebbe alla Samp, mentre Romagnoli abbiamo fatto circolare finte offerte per vedere se uno ci abboccava. Io fino a che c'è Maldini in dirigenza mi fido della sua competenza.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Gennaio 2022)

comunque lo sceicco risponderà con Halland, ci scommetto.


----------



## Garrincha (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Quindi il PSG perde Mbappè a zero e noi stiamo a rompere i c...ni a Paolino perchè perde 4 me.de di giocatori come Kessie, Romagnoli, Donnarumma e Chalanoglu che tutti assieme non fanno nemmeno il peso specifico del pisello di Kylian.........continuiamo così guardiamo la pagliuzza nel nostro occhio che in quello degli altri c'è una trave.
> forza Milan sempre e comunque.


La differenza è che lo sceicco fa una sponsorizzazione da 200 milioni mentre Maldini non fa guadagnare 200 milioni al Milan bloccando il mercato


----------



## Pit96 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ma seriamente state paragonando la situazione Mbappè con quella di Dollarumma, Calhanoglu e Kessie? 

Il PSG ha rifiutato oltre 100 milioni quest'estate eh. È una scelta loro quella di perderlo a zero. Non mi pare che noi avessimo avuto offerte per i tre sopracitati


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> E chi Ma seriamente state paragonando la situazione Mbappè con quella di Dollarumma, Calhanoglu e Kessie?
> 
> Il PSG ha rifiutato oltre 100 milioni quest'estate eh. È una scelta loro quella di perderlo a zero. Non mi pare che noi avessimo avuto offerte per i tre sopracitati


E chi li paragona?
Però per cortesia non diciamo nemmeno che sol perché il psg gioca con Mbappè in scadenza e lo perde a zero allora vale la regola del 'capita a tutti '.

Il Milan di oggi che perde i calciatori a zero va paragonato alla Lazio , al Sassuolo e altre piccole realtà perché quella è la nostra potenza di fuoco .

E non mi pare le squadre che ho citato perdono 4 titolari a zero in due anni.
Tare per una sciagura simile verrebbe spedito nei campi da Lotito.


----------



## Maravich49 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Bisogna fermare questo scempio dai...


----------



## alexxx19 (31 Gennaio 2022)

che schifo comunque questo calcio di oggi

e lo dico pure sel lo avesse preso il milan a 50 mln...

ormai non c' è più senso in queste cifre


----------



## Mauricio (31 Gennaio 2022)

Eccoci al dunque: se il Milan perde i giocatori a zero sono incompetenti i dirigenti. Se lo fa il PSG, sono loro che non lo hanno voluto vendere! 
Ma ci credete veramente a quello che scrivete? Secondo voi il Milan non ha voluto vendere Donnarumma, Kessie, ecc quando era il momento? Forse il caso Castillejo non ha insegnato nulla: se un giocatore non vuole essere ceduto, puoi trovare il PSG di turno che ti paga un miliardo di euro il giocatore con un bonifico istantaneo, ma se il giocatore non vuole smuoversi, non ci si può fare nulla.

Se proprio vogliamo fare paragoni, è molto peggio per il PSG che perde a zero un calciatore top 3 al mondo. Il Milan ha perso Calhanoglu, Kessie e Romagnoli…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (31 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Eccoci al dunque: se il Milan perde i giocatori a zero sono incompetenti i dirigenti. Se lo fa il PSG, sono loro che non lo hanno voluto vendere!
> Ma ci credete veramente a quello che scrivete? Secondo voi il Milan non ha voluto vendere Donnarumma, Kessie, ecc quando era il momento? Forse il caso Castillejo non ha insegnato nulla: se un giocatore non vuole essere ceduto, puoi trovare il PSG di turno che ti paga un miliardo di euro il giocatore con un bonifico istantaneo, ma se il giocatore non vuole smuoversi, non ci si può fare nulla.
> 
> Se proprio vogliamo fare paragoni, è molto peggio per il PSG che perde a zero un calciatore top 3 al mondo. Il Milan ha perso Calhanoglu, Kessie e Romagnoli…



4 titolari persi a 0€ nel giro di 12 mesi.
O 3 titolari + il capitano,se proprio volete fare i pignoli.

Trovatemi una sola squadra che possa definirsi "big" ad aver subito una cosa del genere.
E deve essere una squadra che in tasca si ritrova 1 solo centesimo e che per giunta NON vuole spendere neanche quello.
Quando la trovate fate un fischio.


----------



## Mauricio (31 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 4 titolari persi a 0€ nel giro di 12 mesi.
> O 3 titolari + il capitano,se proprio volete fare i pignoli.
> 
> Trovatemi una sola squadra che possa definirsi "big" ad aver subito una cosa del genere.
> ...


Mbappé che ad oggi penso si possa considerare tra i 3 giocatori più forti esistenti, o no? Se proprio possiamo allargare a top 5, ma non oltre.
C’é una leggera differenza con i 4 titolari del Milan dove il “portiere più forte della galassia” siede spesso e volentieri in panchina proprio al PSG…

Mi dispiace ma se capita anche agli altri (tra qualche mese anche Dybala all Juve per dirne uno) il giudizio deve essere coerente. Non è che quello che fa il Milan fa sempre schifo perchè Elliot è antipatico, mentre se succede al PSG è perchè non lo hanno voluto vendere… un po’ di coerenza.


----------



## Shmuk (31 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mbappé che ad oggi penso si possa considerare tra i 3 giocatori più forti esistenti, o no? Se proprio possiamo allargare a top 5, ma non oltre.
> C’é una leggera differenza con i 4 titolari del Milan dove il “portiere più forte della galassia” siede spesso e volentieri in panchina proprio al PSG…
> 
> Mi dispiace ma se capita anche agli altri (tra qualche mese anche Dybala all Juve per dirne uno) il giudizio deve essere coerente. Non è che quello che fa il Milan fa sempre schifo perchè Elliot è antipatico, mentre se succede al PSG è perchè non lo hanno voluto vendere… un po’ di coerenza.



Sarà anche un top 5 attualmente, ma deve stare attento, per fare la prima donna, come mi sembra che sia diventato, al Real deve fare la differenza con una costanza che probabilmente non ha mai avuto.


----------



## Walker (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Non è detto Donnarumma le offerte erano 'bloccate' perchè essendo giovanissimo l'agente ha fatto sapere a tutti che se ne sarebbe andato a zero, Kessie ci abbiamo provato ma faceva talmente schifo che nessuno lo voleva, ha giocato bene solo la scorsa stagione, stesso discorso per Chala e se non fosse successo il problema ad Eriksen forse ora sarebbe alla Samp, mentre Romagnoli abbiamo fatto circolare finte offerte per vedere se uno ci abboccava. Io fino a che c'è Maldini in dirigenza mi fido della sua competenza.


L'ultima tua frase è emblematica.
Qua dentro molti sono convinti che Paolo sia totalmente incompetente, questo è il fatto.
Una volta si diceva che in Italia eravamo 60 milioni di Commissari Tecnici.
Adesso, al giorno d'oggi, a questa qualifica bisogna aggiungere anche quelle di Direttore Sportivo, Amministratore Delegato, Medico Sociale e anche magazziniere.
E forse non siamo ancora a posto...


----------



## sacchino (31 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> L'ultima tua frase è emblematica.
> Qua dentro molti sono convinti che Paolo sia totalmente incompetente, questo è il fatto.
> Una volta si diceva che in Italia eravamo 60 milioni di Commissari Tecnici.
> Adesso, al giorno d'oggi, a questa qualifica bisogna aggiungere anche quelle di Direttore Sportivo, Amministratore Delegato, Medico Sociale e anche magazziniere.
> E forse non siamo ancora a posto...


Anche l'attaccamento alla maglia di Maldini.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mbappé che ad oggi penso si possa considerare tra i 3 giocatori più forti esistenti, o no? Se proprio possiamo allargare a top 5, ma non oltre.
> C’é una leggera differenza con i 4 titolari del Milan dove il “portiere più forte della galassia” siede spesso e volentieri in panchina proprio al PSG…
> 
> Mi dispiace ma se capita anche agli altri (tra qualche mese anche Dybala all Juve per dirne uno) il giudizio deve essere coerente. Non è che quello che fa il Milan fa sempre schifo perchè Elliot è antipatico, mentre se succede al PSG è perchè non lo hanno voluto vendere… un po’ di coerenza.


La differenza è che PSG e Juve se perdono Mbappè e Dybala prendono due pezzi da 90 (la Juve prende Vlahovic). Il Milan se perde a zero i suoi chi prende? Stocazzovic. 
Il Milan è ancora meno in condizione di perdere a zero i suoi elementi, quindi deve cercare di evitarlo il più possibile. Poi quando in due anni ne perdi 4, c'è poco da discutere: non si tratta solo di denaro, i giocatori vanno via anche perché Elliott non è in grado di garantire un livello competitivo di squadra, non ha ambizioni e i giocatori il rinnovo non te lo firmano. Poi c'è chi gode a vincere scudetti e a osservare campioni, chi il bilancio...


----------



## Albijol (31 Gennaio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Mbappè, a differenza della nostra dirigenza che è stata 'fregata' dai suoi giocatori, nell'estate 2021 portava 150 milioni nelle casse del PSG e la loro dirigenza ha preferito provare a tenerlo.


Proprio per questo l'accostamente Mbappe-nostro quartetto non ha senso


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Febbraio 2022)

Oramai è un trend e non più un eccezione, soldi che escono dal "sistema" (club) e vanno in mano ai procuratori e giocatori


----------



## danjr (1 Febbraio 2022)

Che schifo il calcio


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.


Non li vale.. So che sarà l'uomo sponsor del dopo messi /cr7 ma rispetto ai due alieni sposta davvero poco sto qua.. 
Halaand molto più decisivo per me, frappè è più fuffa che altro..


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.


Il canto del cigno prima dell'inesorabile fallimento...


----------



## Goro (1 Febbraio 2022)

Mbappe al Real, manca Haaland al Barcellona così Nike e Adidas possono farsi le pugnette per i prossimi 10 anni col marketing e Clasico. Se nel frattempo fanno la superlega, ancora meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.



Il calcio è malato, a tutti i livelli.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Febbraio 2022)

23/04/2021 - Superlega, Perez: "Il calcio è ferito. Molti club falliranno" 

Ve l' avevo detto che sono solo degli ingordi.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Bild, Mbappè ha trovato l'accordo con il Real Madrid per giugno 2022. Guadagnerà ben 50 mln di euro netti a stagione.


Poi però si mettono a piangere


----------



## Djici (1 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 23/04/2021 - Superlega, Perez: "Il calcio è ferito. Molti club falliranno"
> 
> Ve l' avevo detto che sono solo degli ingordi.


Il loro comportamento e troppo difficile da giudicare per me 
Da un lato provo ammirazione per le squadre che provano a fare il salto di qualità. E se devono fare investimenti importanti non si tirano indietro.
Ma non posso di certo fare finta di non avere sentito i pianti di Perez quando parlava di SL.
Se stai veramente per fallire non fai di certo una mossa simile. Poi che il Real fallisca non ci ho mai creduto (come non ho mai creduto nel fallimento di Juve o Inter... E nemmeno nel nostro quando c'era YL).


----------



## Snake (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non li vale.. So che sarà l'uomo sponsor del dopo messi /cr7 ma rispetto ai due alieni sposta davvero poco sto qua..
> Halaand molto più decisivo per me, frappè è più fuffa che altro..



il problema non si pone dato che pare prenderanno entrambi


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Saranno lordi probabilmente, in ogni caso andrà a guadagnare più del nostro 11 in campo messo insieme. La famosa sostenibilità del Real insomma



Assolutamente no, si parla di cifra NETTA. Hanno deciso di far diventare il futuro pallone d'oro il calciatore più pagato al mondo.


----------



## Dexter (2 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, si parla di cifra NETTA. Hanno deciso di far diventare il futuro pallone d'oro il calciatore più pagato al mondo.


Ah  praticamente un 11 da 4-5 milioni di euro di ingaggio a giocatore


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Febbraio 2022)

Morale se il Milan perde i giocatori zero la società viene etichettata come “fessa” mentre se è il Psg di turno il motto è: “ loro hanno i soldi possono”, sempre vero che l’erba del vicino è sempre più verde


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi sembra parecchio diversa la situazione: il Milan ha subìto la decisione di giocatore e agenti, mentre il Psg ha deciso di andare a scadenza infatti è stato il club parigino a non volerlo vendere


Quindi per il psg è tutto normale perdere il giocatore( top 3) al mondo così su due piedi…?


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Febbraio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mbappé che ad oggi penso si possa considerare tra i 3 giocatori più forti esistenti, o no? Se proprio possiamo allargare a top 5, ma non oltre.
> C’é una leggera differenza con i 4 titolari del Milan dove il “portiere più forte della galassia” siede spesso e volentieri in panchina proprio al PSG…
> 
> Mi dispiace ma se capita anche agli altri (tra qualche mese anche Dybala all Juve per dirne uno) il giudizio deve essere coerente. Non è che quello che fa il Milan fa sempre schifo perchè Elliot è antipatico, mentre se succede al PSG è perchè non lo hanno voluto vendere… un po’ di coerenza.


Infatti è assurda questa cosa menomale che non sono il solo a pensare questa cosa.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Febbraio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Morale se il Milan perde i giocatori zero la società viene etichettata come “fessa” mentre se è il Psg di turno il motto è: “ loro hanno i soldi possono”, sempre vero che l’erba del vicino è sempre più verde


Ti ricordo sempre che Cahlanoglu è andato via a zero, e non è stato manco sostituito.


----------



## MagicBox (2 Febbraio 2022)

A mio parere il Parallelismo tra noi e il PSG non sta in piedi, loro anche se perdono un giocatore a 0 di quel calibro hanno fondi praticamente illimitati per operare.
noi abbiamo estremo bisogno di qualsiasi tipo di entrata per percorrere la strada che la proprietà ha tracciato, quella della sostenibilità… per questo perdere giocatori a 0 per noi ha un peso completamente diverso


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Febbraio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Morale se il Milan perde i giocatori zero la società viene etichettata come “fessa” mentre se è il Psg di turno il motto è: “ loro hanno i soldi possono”, sempre vero che l’erba del vicino è sempre più verde


Loro perdono Mbappe a zero perché non hanno voluto cederlo la scorsa estate,è totalmente differente,inoltre se noi li perdiamo a zero neanche li rimpiazziamo(vedi Chala),questi non si faranno problemi a posare 100 mln sul tavolo del Dortmund per Haaland,per dirne uno a caso.


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo sempre che Cahlanoglu è andato via a zero, e non è stato manco sostituito.


Diaz è il sostituto


----------



## Antokkmilan (2 Febbraio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Loro perdono Mbappe a zero perché non hanno voluto cederlo la scorsa estate,è totalmente differente,inoltre se noi li perdiamo a zero neanche li rimpiazziamo(vedi Chala),questi non si faranno problemi a posare 100 mln sul tavolo del Dortmund per Haaland,per dirne uno a caso.


Ma sicuramente non hanno problemi però anche loro nonostante tutto la loro potenza non sono riusciti a rinnovare Mbappe, non parliamo mica di mezzi giocatori come Chalanoglu questo qui è nella top 3


----------



## davoreb (2 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Saranno lordi probabilmente, in ogni caso andrà a guadagnare più del nostro 11 in campo messo insieme. La famosa sostenibilità del Real insomma



non penso. Se CR7 ne prende 30 netti lui non penso si accontenti di meno.... anzi.


----------

